# help



## aznhavok (Jan 28, 2005)

need to know which engine will be suitable for my 88 stanza
pretty much i wanna know wat will work easier with out making alot of mods on the mounts
between sr20det or ca18det


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Although both engines were available in the U12 Stanza/Bluebird in other markets the CA18DET would be the closest match to the existing CA20 components. Just make sure the CA18DET is from a front wheel drive or all wheel drive application.

Troy


----------

